# Overclocking rooted Mez 2.3



## MonsterLancer02 (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can find a kernel to flash my mez so i can overclock? im running gingerbread 2.3.4 and i want to exceed 1000mhz


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes. There are two in that fascinated forum that we have all been using.


----------



## MonsterLancer02 (Oct 20, 2011)

Shelby04861 said:


> Yes. There are two in that fascinated forum that we have all been using.


im searching now but if you see this before i find it can you post a link


----------

